# preamplificador con tl062 no me anda..



## efectozeroo (Ene 14, 2011)

bueno termine de armar un preamplificador para guitarra con el "tl062" y nose por que razon no me anda.

conecto todos los cables (entrada, salida, alimentacion) y no anda..pero cuando desconecto la alimentacion pasa el sonido pero con poca potencia y el unico poten que anda es el de volumen.

les dejo los cicuitos y cuando pueda sub las fotos del mio:





bueno espero que me puedan ayudar..


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

Bienvenido a FE.

¿ Y los valores de los componentes ? 

Saludos.


----------



## Sabash (Abr 7, 2011)

hola a todos del foro, para empezar, el circuito esta en http://www.redcircuits.com/Page69.htm, con la lista de componentes, les comento que también realice este previo y me tope con el mismo problema, cuando el previo no está conectado pasa la señal de la guitarra y solo funciona el control de volumen, al conectar la fuente de alimentación se escucha un pop, pero nada mas solo no pasa la señal, estaba pensando que tal vez se deba a la resistencia que tiene el instrumento, revisando el circuito pude ver que la señal no pasa la primera resistencia de 150K, también cambie el IC TL062 Por otro operacional doble común JRC4558, ahora estoy revisando eso, ya después les comento como me va con este proyecto.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Si les es posible suban un diagrama con los valores para facilitar el estudio del mismo, ahora no se habran confudido con el patillaje del CI? al diseñar el impreso no les quedo al reves?


----------



## Sabash (Abr 14, 2011)

Bueno espero que este bien este circuito, ya tengo las imágenes preparadas, pero no sé cómo subirlas al foro si alguien me puede ayudar en esto se lo agradecería


----------



## pandacba (Abr 14, 2011)

Debajo de la ventana de edición de texto, donde escribis al lado de enviar esta la opción "ir a avanzado" cliquea alli y te aprecen más opciones hay una que dice adjuntar archivos y te aparece una ventana y te muestra el tamaño máximo de cada imagen y/o formato de archivo, si excede el tamaño permitido comprimila con rar y ajduntalo


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 14, 2011)

Las fotos del tuyo van a ser fundamentales. 
El circuito tal cual está, tiene que funcionar. Debe ser un asunto de conexiones. 
Revisa componente por componente, que cada uno esté conectado a donde debe comenzamdo por la alimentación del AO.

Saludos


----------



## dencel (Abr 17, 2011)

efectozeroo, tendras la pcb? para que me la pases.


----------



## santicoll (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola gente... yo estuve hojeando por varios lugares antes de empezar con el proyecto...
encontre que el TL062 se alimenta con fuente simetrica (+ gnd -)...
no se si estare en lo correcto... 
Si alguien tiene algun dato, cualquier cosa sirve...
Y si alguien pudo hacer funcionar bien el pre estaria bueno que lo publique...
Desde a muchas gracias y les agradezco el muy buen trabajo que hacen


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2011)

y en vez de hojaear por varios lugares, porque no ir a las fuentes? el fabricante del mismo Texas Instruments, tiene en su sitio las hojas de datos de todos los AO que fábrica y/o comercializa, en donde también incluye sus AN(Application Notes)

Por otro lado busca en el foro temas sobre amplificadores operacionales y veras, que la forma natural de trabajar de los AO es precisamente con fuente simetrica, si le pones una fuente simple pasa a ser un comparador de tensión, para que trabaje con fuente simple hay que generar una referencia a1/2Vcc donde  llevar las entradas del AO que normalmente irian a masa, para que de esa forme amplifique


----------



## santicoll (Jul 1, 2011)

hola pandacba... gracias por responder  
te comento que de ahi saque la data de la fuente pero tambien lei que se podia usar con una v de referencia... esto es viable? la ganacia seria la misma o menor?
el diseño esta hecho de esa forma...?
un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2011)

santicoll dijo:


> hola pandacba...tambien lei que se podia usar con una v de referencia... esto es viable? la ganacia seria la misma o menor?.....



En este esquema tienes la aplicación con fuente "Simple"

​
R12, R13 y C7 forman una referencia Vcc/2 para la entrada (+) de los operacionales.

La ganancia no cambia


----------



## santicoll (Jul 4, 2011)

ok... con eso se me aclaran ls ideas... pense en esa red RC pero no la investigue a fondo... gracias a todos y cuando tenga armado el pre les subo alguas imagenes...


----------

